# चिकित्सा > आयुर्वेदिक चिकित्सा >  बाल झड़ने तथा गंजेपन की शुरुआत का सफल इलाज

## Krishna

मित्रों,

मेरा खुद का आजमाया हुआ एक आयुर्वेदिक तेल आप सभी की सेवा में हाजिर है |
ये किस तरह से बनाया जाता है इसके लिए मैंने आप के लिए एक छोटी सी वीडियो बनाई है |
इसको बनाना बेहद आसन है |
आप इस वीडियो की सहायता से इसको आसानी से सीख सकते हैं | 
इसके मात्र २० दिन के प्रयोग से आप बालों के झड़ने में अद्भुत अंतर पायेंगे |
आप अपना तजुर्बा भी हमसे साझा कर सकते हैं |
धन्यवाद |

----------


## Krishna

<span style="color: rgb(75, 75, 75); font-family: Roboto, sans-serif; font-size: 15px; white-space: pre-wrap;">

----------


## MahaThug

वाह क्रिष्ना जी, बहुत अच्छा विडीयो बनाया है आपने । शुभकामनाएं और रेपो स्वीकार करें ।

----------


## Krishna

धन्यवाद  महाठग भाई जी ...

----------

